
‘They Were Conned’: How Reckless Loans Devastated a Generation of Taxi Drivers - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/19/nyregion/nyc-taxis-medallions-suicides.html
======
pseudolus
The second part of the story, "As Thousands of Taxi Drivers Were Trapped in
Loans, Top Officials Counted the Money", is online [0].

[0] [https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/19/nyregion/taxi-
medallions....](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/19/nyregion/taxi-
medallions.html)

------
rqqt
I don't understand how a person can look at the 1.7M pricetag for a medallion
and think they can survive against all the shady, entrenched middlemen and
bankers?

These characters are straight out of the Wolf of Wall Street.

